
Rackspace about to leave Public Cloud IaaS market - ppjim
http://cloudcomputing.info/en/news/2014/08/rackspace-about-to-leave-public-cloud-iaas-market.html
======
mindcrime
Hmmm... interesting. We're Rackspace customers, but only due to inertia after
their acquisition of Slicehost. But we're starting to migrate off of them due
to price. I wanted to spin up a new server a few days ago and got sticker
shock at the price, decided to check Linode and found that Linode was about
half the price, for an instance with better specs. So that new instance went
on Linode and I expect we'll move everything to Linode over the new few weeks
and months.

It's too bad in a way, because I've actually been a fan of Rackspace in every
other regard. But the prices just aren't competitive and we can't afford to
burn money to support them.

